# Verpackung für CPU und GraKa



## Tuneup (31. Januar 2010)

*Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Hey Leute ich habe da mal ne Frage.

Ich will vielleicht bald meine CPU und meine beiden Grafikkarten verkaufen.
Der Haken ist ich habe die Verpackungen nicht mehr, bzw. noch nie gehabt..
Hab mir das Ding von so nem Laden zusammenbauen lassen, und hab die Verpackungen nie gesehen.

Wie soll ich das anstellen? Wie kann ich die sonst noch sicher verpacken?


----------



## midnight (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Eine Grafikkarte kannst du in ESD-Folie stopfen und dann einfach gut einpacken, mit Zeitungspapier halt. Ne CPU wird schon schwieriger, vor allem für welche mit Pins. Würde evtl bei dem Laden mal anfragen ob es dir sonn Träger dafür geben kann, sonst wird das alles etwas schwierig.

so far


----------



## Tuneup (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Mhh...hat ein intel C2Q Q6600 pins?^^

Aber auf die Idee hät ich auch selbst kommen können...einfach mal beim Laden fragen...^^

ESD-Folie...ist gut, aber wo bekomm ich die? Ich werd mal fragen ob die mir auch ESD Folie geben können, aber wenn nicht. Kann man die iwo im Netz kaufen?


----------



## midnight (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Nein bei Intel hat alles ab s775 keine Pins mehr. Dennoch ist das mit Vorsicht zu genießen. In ESD-Folie einpacken und dann gut mit Zeitungspapier "ummanteln".

Btw zu welchem Preis willst du deine Hardware denn weggeben?

so far


----------



## Tuneup (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Dadrüber hab ich mir im Moment noch keine Gedanken gemacht.^^

War halt erstmal eine Idee da mein Rechner schon leicht schwächelt bei BF Bad Company 2.
Hab daher preislich noch keine Vorstellung.
Bei der CPU handelt es sich um einen" Intel C2Q Q6600" mit G0 Stepping.
Bei den Grafikkarten handelt es sich um zwei "nVidia GTX260 Core 216"

Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand sagen mit wieviel ich da rechnen kann. (Wieviel ich pro Komponente bekommen kann, da ich die nicht als "Pack" sondern einzeln verkaufen möchte)
Alles natürlich gebraucht, vielleicht 1-2 Jahre alte


----------



## midnight (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Was soll denn da schwächeln? Also der q6600 mag nicht mehr der Jüngste sein, aber dafür sollts an sich noch reichen und die gtx260 müsste es auch noch gut tun. Preisanfragen kannst du unten im Marktplatz machen (=

so far


----------



## Tuneup (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Naja...
Hab 15-20 fps...
Und das find ich nicht so prickelnd.

Und ich ,möchte meine Spiele schon genießen, also mit hohen Details etc.


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Was für nen Monitor hast du denn, dass er 2 GTX260s in die Knie zwingt,
und vorallem bei welchen Games.

SLI im Treiber aktiviert ? 

Ansonsten würde ich dem Q6600 mal Feuer unter dem Hintern machen
und ihn OCen, sonst langweilen sich die GTX260s


----------



## Tuneup (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Hab den Q6600 auf 3 Ghz...und mehr geht komischer Weise auch nicht...
Auflösung? 1920*1080

Battlefield Bad Company 2, und ja, SLi ist aktiviert 
HAb nur ~20fps, und das ist definitiv zu wenig.

Ich denke auch nicht das es unbedingt die Grakas in die Knie zwingt, sondern mehr die CPU^^
Aber bei ner neuen CPU, muss auch nen neues Board, und neuer Speicher her...
Und dann kann ne neue Graka mit DX11 unterstützung auch nicht schaden


----------



## Lyran (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Erstaunt mich auch, dass ein Q6600 @3GHz und 2 GTX260 im SLI da schlapp machen sollen. Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen, auch wenns 1920x1080 ist. Andere Spiele laufen gut? Mal nen 3DMark durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## Tuneup (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Ne noch nicht...
Andere Spiele laufen ganz gut..
Dirt2 etc


----------



## midnight (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Ganz gut? Dirt2 sollte schon mit einer 260 auf fullHD ohne Probleme laufen. Und das dein Spiel den Quad auf anschlag auslastet halte ich irgendwie noch für ein Gerücht.

so far


----------



## Tuneup (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Aja, und die 15-20fps bild ich mir ein?


----------



## Lyran (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Das Problem liegt nicht an der Hardware-Leistung. Das muss was Software mäßiges oder ein Defekt sein


----------



## Tuneup (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Mhh...
Naja, es ist natürlich noch ne Beta, also Bad Company 2...
Ich warte mal noch das endgültige SPiel ab ob sich da Perfomance-Technisch noch was tut


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*



Tuneup schrieb:


> Mhh...
> Naja, es ist natürlich noch ne Beta, also Bad Company 2...
> Ich warte mal noch das endgültige SPiel ab ob sich da Perfomance-Technisch noch was tut


Kann es sein das die Beta kein SLI/CF support hat?
Und 2 gtx260 sind ca so schnell,oder etwas langsammer, wie eine gtx295 und ne hd 5870(wenn man multigpu Probleme außen vorlässt)
Also dann wurde die ,,nur´´ ne hd5970 was bringen für die Leistung
Da kann dein Prob net an der HW liegen, die neusten Treiber druff?


----------



## SuEdSeE (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

vllt mal schaun ob BC2 auch alle 4 kerne zugewiesen bekommt ansonnsten ma manuell zuweisen, wäre atm die einzige erklärung für mich warum dein rechner da so schlapp macht 

MfG


----------



## Tuneup (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Jop, neuster Treiber ist drauf...
Ich werd mal schauen ob ich ohne SLi noch weniger Fps habe, wenn ja unterstützt die Beta SLi, wenn nicht halt nicht


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*



Tuneup schrieb:


> Jop, neuster Treiber ist drauf...
> Ich werd mal schauen ob ich ohne SLi noch weniger Fps habe, wenn ja unterstützt die Beta SLi, wenn nicht halt nicht


Wär die einzige möglich kein meiner meinung nach.
Ne gtx260 und nen ältere Quad core auf full HD mit 15-20fps wäre schon logischer


----------



## Tuneup (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Jep....
Die Beta unterstützt kein SLi
Ohne SLi hab ich sogar 3-4 fps mehr, allerdings teilweise auch größere Ruckel drin...

Ich hoffe das das "richtige" Spiel SLi unterstützen wird...sonst siehts dunkel aus


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*



Tuneup schrieb:


> Jep....
> Die Beta unterstützt kein SLi
> Ohne SLi hab ich sogar 3-4 fps mehr, allerdings teilweise auch größere Ruckel drin...
> 
> Ich hoffe das das "richtige" Spiel SLi unterstützen wird...sonst siehts dunkel aus


Das wirds zu 99%
Sons würd sich Dice lächerlich machen.
An deiner Stelle würd ich die HW behalten, damit has noch lange Spaß


----------



## Tuneup (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Ich werd mal abwarten was Dice da noch bringt...


----------



## MARIIIO (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

Wenn du das geld zum aufrüsten hast, warum nicht? Allerdings denke ich auch nicht, dass es an deiner Hardware liegt. Bei mir läuft es recht flüssig mit nem i5 und ner GTS 250
Kanns denn an Mikrorucklern liegen, dass dir das ganze zu hakelig vorkommt?


----------



## MARIIIO (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Verpackung für CPU und GraKa*

-Doppelpost-
Bitte löschen


----------

